# last paycheck



## posttoast31 (Dec 1, 2019)

I unexpectedly had to quit due to family issues, will my last check be ready on the 6th like it was due anyways or will it be ready earlier??


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 1, 2019)

When it was due.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 2, 2019)

Depending on state law, you would get a pay voucher at the end of your shift. It sounds like your paycheck will be, the next pay cycle.


----------

